# New Hives



## Seadog (Nov 23, 2008)

Hived these bees on a Saturday from a 5 frame nuc. Just sandwiched three empty frames between the foundation frames and checked them 5 days later. All of them looked like this. Installed another brood box on top and moved 2 foundation frames up into it and put two more empty frames (foundationless) into the lower box. Can't belive how fast these girls drew out the empty frames, and all had eggs in them. Feeling pretty good for a first try.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

*What if anything did you use for a starter strip for the foundationless frames?*

It looks great!!!!

What if anything did you use for a starter strip for the foundationless frames?
I want to integrate them into my hives this year and was thinking of gluing in tongue depressor sticks.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 14, 2009)

Thats fantastic, you should be feeling good. I am doing foundationless frames as well.
What type of bees do you have?


----------



## Seadog (Nov 23, 2008)

Just used paint sticks and popsicle sticks and glued them into the slot that would normally hold the foundation. Bees are Carnies and really calm. Did just like all the threads say to do and it all worked.


----------



## Conchis (Feb 10, 2009)

Those look great.


----------



## NewBee2007 (May 6, 2007)

Did you run the sticks across the entire frame or just the center?
Can you post a pic of the frame before the comb is drawn so that we can see what the starter strip area is/looks like prior to the bees drawing the comb? Also, what type of glue did you use and how much of it was needed?




Seadog said:


> Just used paint sticks and popsicle sticks and glued them into the slot that would normally hold the foundation. Bees are Carnies and really calm. Did just like all the threads say to do and it all worked.


----------

